# Sat Nav Advice



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have 2 more trips coming up before I magic all 3 bikes into one that actually suits me.









Belgium to the Baltic shortly and then in May/June, France, Spain and the World Cup, I need Sat Nav as time is short and I always get lost. I like and want to get lost but this year I cannot afford to, I need Sat Nav







Having seen the cost of models specifically designed for bikes I nearly passed out, they cost more than the bike I'm going on.









Maybe a hiker/orienteering/scout typie thing will do? I don't know but it's need to be small, waterproof (not splash) and I must be able to strap/tyerap it to something. Any ideas?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I assume you have looked at the TomTom Rider?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> I assume you have looked at the TomTom Rider?


Yes thanks but Â£550 is too much, far too much, I might never use it again.







I have only recently paid twice that for a mint 140mph Suzuki projectile, maybe they will be about Â£50 next year.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mark.

I've been using the Garmin Quest on my bike for over a year now.

Last Summer I took it on a touring trip to the continent and it was fantastic.

I'd say about 95% effective with only a few occassions when we had to get the maps out.

At one point on the way to Belgium it took us up this side road that gradually became narrower and narrower to the point where it turned into a yack track.

We were getting very peculiar looks from the locals and the unfinished road which seemed to go on forever became absolutely terrifying, as you can imagine on a huge tourer with passenger, luggage and camping equipment.

Eventually the road did open up again and it was probably a very effective cut through but it took about three years off me.

I reckon I did myself proud though because I'm sure even someone on a semi off roader would have found it a bit daunting.

Thank God we didn't encounter anything coming the other way because there were no pull over points.

I since discovered that there is an option in the settings menu that avoids un-finished roads.

Anyway, back to the Garmin, and it really is a fantastic unit.

It's designed for bikes and there is plenty of mounting hardware available for it, and of course it's water proof.

It's about the size of a king size ciggy packet but the screen is very legible and there is the option to fit an earpiece into the bike mounting hardware.

Be aware though that you have to purchase this after market as you only get the car windscreen mounting bracket in the kit.

They just bought out a newer version with a bigger memory which means you might be able to still find the earlier one like mine in the sales.

I seem to remember I paid about Â£270.

Nearly forgot.

Here's my bike with the Garmin and BMW mounting hardware.

It is preferable to hard wire the mount to the bikes electrics so it charges the unit and you can use the earpiece for voice prompts.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Andy said:


> At one point on the way to Belgium it took us up this side road that gradually became narrower and narrower to the point where it turned into a yack track.


On the BM?







You must have muscles like Popeye!

All very helpful Andy, thank you, it looks just the job, why don't you lend me yours?









Seriously , I have already found one on Ebay that I'll keep an eye on.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Speaking of ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Garmin-Quest-Pocket-...1QQcmdZViewItem

Here's a pic of my bike.

Imagine hauling this sucker along a 4 foot wide road made of rocks with a passenger and luggage


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Andy said:


> Mark.
> 
> I've been using the Garmin Quest on my bike for over a year now.
> 
> ...


Superb bike Andy. What's the black unit for below speedometers?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mr Crowley

That's the control panel for the radio/cd player which is located in the r/h pannier.

Speakers are in the fairing.


----------

